# Christmas Smock Buy - Closed for orders



## ericw95 (Sep 29, 2007)

*12/15 - All smocks are in the mail and should arrive this week.*

12/6 - Arrived home from Phoenix to lots of snow and a box of smocks.  We will be personalizing them and getting them out as soon as possible.

11/10 - All payments received and just waiting on delivery from supplier.  As soon as I receive the smocks I will post here and set expectations for delivery to you.

This is now closed for taking orders.

IT'S BACK!!! 

Turning smock is made of breathable nylon with black mesh under the arms for improved ventilation. Smock is short sleeved but on me it is more like 3/4. The front has a full length zipper for added convenience. Never lose those small items in the chips again! Keep them out of the way but at your fingertips in the two open hip pockets in the rear. The breast pocket with flap incorporates a pencil/pen hole. IAP logo on dusty blue for short sleeves and tan for long sleeves. Sizes S, M, L, XL, and XXL $35 ss/$50 ls. 3XL/4XL is $38/$54. Larger sizes available for an additional cost. 

Your name can be added for $5 to any smock for a single line.

Price includes US shipping. Shipping outside the US will be an additional $6.

Any remaining money collected will be donated back to IAP.

If interested, please email me your size and mailing address.

NOTE: All Smocks are designed large to fit over existing clothing. For example if you order a "Large" sized smock, it is actually "XL" in size so it will fit you comfortably. (same one offered by AAW)

The normal size conversions are as follows small is 34-36, med is 38-40, large is 42-44, ex-large is 46-48 and 2xl is 50-52.

Based on size conversions, neck size should be as follows 15-15.5 small, 16-16.5 med, large 17-17.5, xl 18-18.5, xxl 19-19.5




NOTE: Smock will be Dusty Blue for short sleeve and Tan for long sleeve not the same blue as pictured. Picture of tan smock can be seen in Feb Smock buy thread.



Thanks
Eric

NOTE: 
Group buy will be open until October 14th.  Delivery should occur early December.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great, thanks Eric!  

Now a question - do many turners use long sleeves...are the sleeves break-away, or something similar, or do they just require more caution when wearing...


----------



## Dave_M (Sep 30, 2007)

Exactly what I was thinking 007.  Long or short... Hmmmm.  Can we see a pic of someone wearing the smock?  Any volunteers?


----------



## drayman (Sep 30, 2007)

hi eric, many thanks for doing this again as i just missed the last one. how much will shipping be to the uk please. regrds colin


----------



## ericw95 (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the first time we are ofering a long sleeve smock so we have no pictures.  I will see if I can get one of me in the short sleeve and post it.


----------



## drayman (Sep 30, 2007)

eric p m ed you thanks colin.


----------



## drayman (Sep 30, 2007)

eric, mine is a tan, short sleeved. regards colin.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in for one XL ss.

PM sent

Thanks


----------



## dalemcginnis (Sep 30, 2007)

How good a fit is the long sleeve for a tall person?  36/37 arm length.


----------



## melogic (Sep 30, 2007)

Do the long sleeve smocks have elastic at the cuff or not?


----------



## ericw95 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dale - just need to specify tall when ordering and the sleeves should be fine.

Mark et al - long sleeves will have elastic cuffs.


----------



## great12b4ever (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in for one XXl ss. PM sent

Rob


----------



## RKing (Oct 2, 2007)

Eric
I sent you an e-mail asking for one I need 2xlarge tall Although me address is Canada I will be in Florida as of mid October and would like it sent there.
RKing


----------



## ericw95 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rking - not a problem

All - I did get email orders and plan to post an update tonight to confirm.  After tonight I won't be posting updates for a week.


----------



## Awoodfan (Oct 2, 2007)

I will take one of the XXL Short sleeve.

Ron 


*Image Insert:*


----------



## melogic (Oct 2, 2007)

e-mail sent


----------



## ericw95 (Oct 2, 2007)

Current orders are posted in the first post.  It is likely that I won't post an update until late next week as I will be in Atlanta at a conference.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 3, 2007)

One for me Eric, email sent.


----------



## savannadan (Oct 6, 2007)

Eric, I've sent an email.
Dan


----------



## keithz (Oct 7, 2007)

email sent 

thanks for doing this.

keithz


----------



## pmartym (Oct 8, 2007)

Email sent.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 8, 2007)

Email sent,

Thanks very much,
Andrew


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 9, 2007)

Apparently typed the address in wrong - email was bounced back...I'll try again! 

Actually - I'm going to hold off on the email until tomorrow...I keep waffling back and forth between long sleeved and short - really can't decide.  I'll send you an email tomorrow with my final decision!


----------



## TAFFJ (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Eric
e-mail sent
VMT!


----------



## ericw95 (Oct 10, 2007)

Everyone - I am back in town and getting through all the emails.  I will post the orders I have confirmed on the original post on Thursday as well as send out paypal requests.


----------



## ericw95 (Oct 11, 2007)

Current orders are posted at the beginning of the post and requests for payment have gone out.

I am waiting on an email response from maxwell smart.


----------



## slink74659 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Eric,
One for me too.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 11, 2007)

Payment sent. Thank you for doing this Eric.


----------



## TheHeretic (Oct 12, 2007)

I will take the long sleeve shirt.   I would like: Dino  as the personalization.   

send and pm with info for payment.

Dean


----------



## WriteRev (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in.  Email sent.

Steve


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 12, 2007)

paypal sent!  Thanks again!


----------



## hdtran (Oct 14, 2007)

Sent an e-mail to ericw95, hope I'm not too late!!!


----------



## ericw95 (Oct 14, 2007)

Updates have been posted and the orders/payment received to date updated.


----------



## drayman (Nov 10, 2007)

eric, did you get my paypal. regards colin.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 10, 2007)

Eric just woundering when is ETA for the smocks

Anouther thing I noticed you haven't marked me paid. I paiad on 10-17 paypal. I will PM you with a copy of the invoice.
Thanks


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 6, 2007)

Eric, what is the status on delivery of these smocks??

Rob


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 6, 2007)

Eric, what is the status on delivery of these smocks??

Rob


----------



## hdtran (Dec 14, 2007)

Got an automated e-mail that a shipper label has been created for me, so I'm very excited!

I'll borrow my spouse's digital camera (she broke mine by dunking water on it [:0] ) and take some pics when it arrives.

I'm very much looking forward to it!!!


----------



## melogic (Dec 18, 2007)

Eric,
I got my smocks yesterday, but I just got back from Pittsburgh to find them. My wife used hers in the shop today and she says she doesn't know how she ever worked without it. They look and feel wonderful! Thanks for doing this!
Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## slink74659 (Dec 18, 2007)

I got my smock today. All I need now is time to do some turning. Thank again.


----------



## WriteRev (Dec 18, 2007)

Eric,

I got mine today. It looks great. Thanks for doing this.

Steve


----------



## hdtran (Dec 19, 2007)

Got mine yesterday.  Very nice!  Thanks!

Hy


----------



## barkisini (Dec 19, 2007)

Smock received, it's GREAT!!!


Thanks again for offering this.

John B.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 19, 2007)

Got it, like it Thanks

Rob


----------



## bruce119 (Dec 19, 2007)

Got mine too and I love it 

THANKS


----------



## drayman (Dec 31, 2007)

eric, i got my smock today, and yes i love it, a BIG THANK YOU for doing the group buy again. heres hoping you and your family have a wonderful holiday and a very happy new year. kind regards colin.[][8D]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mine came the day before yesterday, and it's great!  Thanks again! 

Andrew


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 31, 2007)

Mine came on the 24th. The wife was happy with her present. Thanks Eric.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 31, 2007)

...totally forgot, mine came also on the 24 or so - looks nice, however, it is larger than I thought - good thing it's not too tight.


----------

